# FIAT 411R



## Adrian Gafita (Mar 2, 2019)

Am o problema la un Fiat 411R la hidraulic pe la joja de ulei sub scaun arunca uleiul afara cind accelerez perla șurubul de aerisire!?? Puteți să mi dați un sfat va rog frumos?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Se pare că ați putea avea o restricție în sistemul dvs. hidraulic. Când a fost ultima dată când ați schimbat filtrele hidraulice


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Scuzați traducerea mea rău românească.
Are liftul dvs. cu trei puncte în mod corespunzător și ține o sarcină? Dacă nu, bănuiesc că cilindrul hidraulic intern suflă uleiul înapoi în butelia de transmisie și cauzează spumarea uleiului.
În cazul în care cele trei puncte ridică și țin o încărcătură, verificați dacă ați utilizat lichidul lichidul universal pentru tractoare și nu uleiul de motor în sistemul hidraulic.
Dacă uleiul este spumos în cazul în care acesta suflă din aerisire, acesta poate fi un caz simplu de apă în bazinul care provoacă problema.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Dam, you're good RC!!
Good point about the sparkly oil spray. Something to keep in mind, as I've never heard that. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Appears to me as one of the principle Romanian dialects, and attempting to describe the appearance of hydraulic fluid contaminated with water as it blows out the vent is a stretch for me in what I am guessing is a regional Dacoromanian variant. Likely could have stated it as "apare lăptos dacă este contaminat cu apă, deoarece explodează aerisirea." About as dramatic!

What it really gets down to is I need to travel more before all my language skills fade away and I end up a blithering idiot, or a politician, really not much difference between the two.


----------



## ghidarim.cosmin94 (11 mo ago)

Am și eu o problema mi s-o rupt și mie la un 411 supapa de presiune din monobloc și nu o găsesc nici unde dacă mar putea ajuta și pe mine cineva cu vrun sfat sau de unde asi putea cumpăra va mulțumesc

I also have a problem with a 411 monobloc pressure valve and I can't find it anywhere if someone could help me with some advice or where to buy, thank you


----------

